
Show HN: A JavaScript budgeting app that implements a KNN to make predictions - atum47
https://github.com/victorqribeiro/budget
======
grenoire
It's an interesting assumption to correlate prices with categories, I think
this'll suffer greatly from omitted variable biases. If I end up having to
check each time whether or not the number entered has changed the category,
then I'm not sure that it's better than just keeping in manual.

~~~
k__
Well, it could at least sort for categories with the highest possibility.

~~~
atum47
That would be great.

------
heinrichhartman
That's neat. I am thinking about building something similar just with scanned
invoices. I hope that using KNN on some image features can auto-classify the
invoice into existing categories well enough...

~~~
grenoire
Not very common for personal finances but there are already services
(AutoEntry, Trifact365 etc.) that handle this kind of categorisation for small
businesses with OCR, no need for NN.

